# Where are the bass?



## MacTheFuzz (Jul 13, 2009)

So we hit Brook Hines, Blackwater, and Perdido River this weekend with not one fish to speak of. What is the deal people!


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

It's Cold.


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

See my post about hitting the pond,,,


----------



## fishallyear (Oct 24, 2007)

Cold is right! water temp is the key. fished 4 hrs @ karick saturday with only 2 hits! landed one 10 incher , he was ice cold, lost a goodern about an hour later. at least a week of mild weather, meaning no lows in the 30's @ night, should start seeing them begin to suspend some in their pre-spawn staging. then it's on!


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

Water temps were in the mid 40s on Sunday. We need low 60s to be really active around here. The weather forecast looks great the next two weeks though. Too bad those guys fishing the Bassmaster Classic aren't doing it next weekend.


----------



## FishingMedic (Sep 27, 2007)

> *auguy7777 (2/16/2010)*Water temps were in the mid 40s on Sunday. We need low 60s to be really active around here. The weather forecast looks great the next two weeks though. Too bad those guys fishing the Bassmaster Classic aren't doing it next weekend.


They are doing it next weekened. Classic starts the 19th


----------



## Wthom12 (Nov 11, 2009)

Try fishing a June Bug Zoom U Tail Worm witha 1/8 oz sinker on the lower end of Perdido in some of the cuts where the water is clearer. Stay in the ouside of the Curves where the water is deeper.


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

Use a 5 inch finesse worm, dark, and fish it very slowly. The real key is getting off the bank and fishing it a little deeper. If the sun comes up during the day, some of the fish will move shallow, but probably not in the AM. But of course, you never know until you catch the first fish. 



I like to cast shallow then work it slowly back to the boat covering all depth ranges. Also, try and make some casts parallel to the bank but off the bank so you can cover that depth range as well. 



Also, slow rolling a spinnerbait and I mean crawling it just fast enough to barely turn the blades can really pay off. Cast to the bank, and like the worm, crawl it back to the boat covering all depth ranges.



Sometimes a slider head or shakey head can pay off instead of the standard Texas rig.



I'm heading to Seminole in the morning and will let everyone know how I did. 



My plan is:

Finesse worm - slow - texas rig or slider or shakey head

spinnerbait - slow roll

1/2 oz jig, flip and pitch, crawl it back to the boat or a tube if the jig doesn't produce

Rattletrap - fast enough to make it rattle, target shallow grass

Senko - slow



Cover all depth ranges until I find fish. 



Amarillo


----------



## RiVerRaT (Dec 14, 2007)

Good Luck.....opcorn



:letsdrink


----------



## bassn8ed (Sep 19, 2009)

Mr amirillo, what is the scoop on that picture? who, what is she thinking, where,etc...


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

Good luck and let me know how it turns out. Try not to get stuck in the shallows!!!!

NJD


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

That picture is Gina Carano. She is a mixed martial arts fighter and, of course, the most popular female fighter...no wonder, ha ha!



NJD: Thanks brother. Will update you when I get back. Doug and I are leaving first AM tomorrow.



Too bad you and I didn't get out on Friday but the weather was pretty bad anyway...


----------

